# 43 Companies with Lifetime Warranties



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

There are live links, photos and a little more information in the original article. I already knew this was a long post. Please visit the original article for the photos and live links.

Much of the 43 companies would be good for prepping, but certainly not all.

https://www.thepennyhoarder.com/deals/companies-with-lifetime-warranties/



> The Penny Hoarder
> 
> These 43 Brands Will Fix or Replace Anything You Buy From Them - Forever
> 
> ...


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Burris Optic has lifetime warranty, even if you drop optic off cliff and then run over with your truck. Just send them the pieces.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Many companies have set length of time or no real expressed warranty. But many of those same companies if you send in your broken item they will just give you a free replacement. I think they just don't advertise that fact so people don't try to take advantage of them. 
Always make at least a call no matter if the warranty is expired. It is always worth the call.
I bet most of us have had bad experiences with companies and also good experiences where companies have went way beyond the call. I know I have.


----------



## azrancher (Jan 30, 2014)

Nikon optics. Not sure what the warranty says but when I called for replacements for the rubber eye cups, 30 year old 12X50 binoculars, they told me they don't sell replacements and I'd have to send it in for repair, got a new pair back in about a month and the repair ticket said something to the effect that customer didn't mention that the entire exterior was roached too! I didn't care if the exterior was roached, I use them on my back porch to watch the illegal aliens hiking over the mountain. Oh wait those are new Democrats out for a walk.

*Rancher*


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

For those that may not know Craftsman makes really good water hoses. They no kidding do not really ask what happened to it. We have everything from 100 ft to 25 ft and have replaced a few. Some are 10 to 15 years old.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Henry Rifles also has a lifetime warranty.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Brownell's has a lifetime warranty on anything you buy from them and they are the seller not the manufacturer.

Leatherman likewise has a lifetime warranty.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

Lifetime warrenties are a great marketing tool and often they are offered by companies that stand behind the offer but, remember the lifetime in question is the lifetime of the company, not your lifetime.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

When my Dad was doing his funeral planning they told him the casket was guaranteed for life.
He asked them whose life.
They said if anything ever went wrong with it, like it leaked it would be covered.
He then asked if they dug it up every so often and checked. 
Years later after he passed the funeral director still remembered him.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

bigg777 said:


> Lifetime warrenties are a great marketing tool and often they are offered by companies that stand behind the offer but, remember the lifetime in question is the lifetime of the company, not your lifetime.


You nailed it!

Church had a flat roof that was guarantee by a well known established roofer. 15 years later when the roof started leaking the Roofer and the manufacturer of the roofing system were both out of business. A few of the Board Members couldn't grasp the fact the the guarantee was only IF the parties were still in business. "But it's guaranteed for twenty years! We have the certificate right here!"


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Products Made in the USA Directory:
http://americansworking.com/
Knowing Which Products are Truly Made in America
How to know which flag-waving products are true red, white, and blue
http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/magazine/2013/02/made-in-america/index.htm


----------

